# Help! :( Do all SSRIs make you sleepy? i went to doctor because i was already sleepy?



## violet21 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm depressed and anxious in social situations. (i can talk with people, from the outside i might look sociable, but i'm not comfortamble, i don't feel "free" to be myself)

The doctor prescribed to me PAXIL

I have all those depression symptoms(tiredness, sleep to much, eat too little, have no enjoyment in things, though sometimes i can laugh when i hear something funny. but i feel empty most of the time, not sad. rarely, i do get very sad when i feel rejected or fail something to bad. it can happen that i'm very sad and i hate myself)

BUT, I don't know if i'm tired because i'm depressed, or actually i'm depressed because i'm tired. 
Could it be an attention problem causing me all these? including depression... I FEEL VERY VERY TIRED, i have an enhanced need for sleep. 

But I'm afraid these pills will ruin my life completely ...i've just started 2 days ago to take them, and what i've read on the websites is that SSRIs make you TIRED! I was already tired!!!!!!! that's the first reason i went to the doctor. Yes, i'm also anxious and depressed, but i don't know if these pills are the right ones for me!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to the med-merry-go-round. Everyone has to start off on an SSRI before they move onto anything better. You gotta give an SSRI 4-8 weeks before you can expect anything positive to come from it.

for the SSRIs Paxil or Celexa is kinda sedating while Zoloft and Prozac are kind of stimulating, but they are all basically the same.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

Yup, a common side effect is being exceptionally tired for the first week or so-- its a 50/50 really between that and being mildly manic. Give it a shot though, there really isn't much you can do besides try it so that your Doc can check it off the list-- and who knows, maybe in a week or two, you'll have interest enough in things to want to expend the energy that you don't know you have


----------



## violet21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Welcome to the med-merry-go-round. Everyone has to start off on an SSRI before they move onto anything better. You gotta give an SSRI 4-8 weeks before you can expect anything positive to come from it.


*One question, why do psychiatrists prescribe at first SSRIs drugs? and not SNRI or MAOIs?* I've read a little about them till now and it seems they don't have so many side effects like SSRIs and above all like Paroxetine(Paxil)! my doctor told me this med is not dangerous and don't make you addicted to it, and what i read on forums is something else.

*i have some exams in 2 months(and a lot to learn:afr).* sometimes i'm able to concentrate(with effort) ........ it's an important time now, and if i don't pass these 2 exams i will be expelled from university. it's a taugh situation for me. i could't bear feeling so tired and i seeked for help, and i got prescription for Paxil :afr

i'm afraid i'm gonna lose my mind completely from the wrong med, and won't be able at all to concentrate and pass the exams. that's why i'm very afraid, and reluctant to try meds at this time:afr

i would have little to lose to give it a try, if i would be sure that after 2 weeks of taking it i won't become addicted to it. i'm afraid i will lose another 2 weeks or more on discontinuing the drug.

it's a taugh situation for me, and i've had bad experiences with doctors before, dentists and so on... i've learned the best thing is to seek information for myself and insist more on saying my point of view.

that's why i'm seeking here your support and useful information,* thank you a lot for your responses, i already feel a little bit better. *:kiss


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

First of all, I would like to warmly welcome you to SAS 

Next, doctors and psychiatrists always give out SSRI's like candy because of two main reasons: 

1) Mild side effects when compared to other antidepressants like TCA's and MAOI's (can even be life-threatening). SSRI's 

2) Impossible to abuse and also almost impossible to overdose on. 

SNRI's are very much like SSRI's, only that they also hit norepinephrine...just as easy to get from doctors as SSRI's. 

If you need more information, I'm sure one of our beloved human medication encyclopedias can answer it...(yes anything!) 

BTW, IIRC, Paxil is the most sedating SSRI. Prozac is the most activating and it was my first SSRI. When I was put on it, I could not sleep at all for the first 3-4 weeks and had sleep problems for another 3 months after.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think that most sedating antidepressant is fluvoxamine (Fevarin, Luvox) so you should take it at night. Paroxetine you can take with breakfast or supper as you like.


----------



## UngEffects (Jul 31, 2010)

I SERIOUSLY recommend you look into a drug named Modafinil (named Provigil in the US). It's an incredible drug. Currently it's FDA approved for Narcoplepsy (AKA people who randomly fall asleep all the time), people with shift work sleep disorder (apparently sleeping poorly because you work the graveyard shift is a disease now), and sleep apnea.

I know people who have taken this medication and it's kind of a magic pill. It's not a stimulant, it just makes your brain unable to feel the feeling of "tired". I read some more stuff here when I was doing research Lexapro Fatigue while trying to find a solution to my own fatigue. It doesn't have side effects for 95% of people, you can barely feel it aside from just not feeling tired. I also found this awesome article My experiment with smart drugs.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I second modafinil.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Are you guys recommending modafinil as an adjunct or does it help with anxiety/depression by itself?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

As an adjunct, its a wakefulness promotor, it only gives energy not much else.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If you have full insurance I suggest you ask for Nuvigil. It is a reformulated version of Modafinil and your doctor may even have some samples of it.


----------



## McMillan (Sep 7, 2009)

Would Zoloft+Provogil be effective with someone with SAD and ADD-I?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Paxil made me crazy tired. Effexor didn't.


----------



## bahnhof (Jun 13, 2010)

For deep depression i got relief from an SNRI Venlafaxine. Anxiety and social withdrawal cant be cured with medication though. Move on.


----------

